# TI 83 Programme in andere Programme kopieren



## possi (20. September 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich will mir ein großes programm schreiben, indem viele meiner Programme drin sind. Ich weiß zwar wie ich ein Programm darein kopieren kann, aber wenn ich es lösche funktioniert es in dem anderem Programm auch nicht mehr ! Ich glaube aber das dies geht...einfach das darein zu kopieren und das andere (das Ursprungsprogramm) dann löschen ! 

Hoffe ihr versteht was ich will   Bitte sagt mir wie das geht ! 

thx
possi

edit: bin ich hier überhaupt im richtigen Unterforum ?!


----------

